# POV Sucks



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, someone has to say what the unspoken majority knows: POV Sucks. Your five minute long unedited GoPro video is BORING. POV is exciting for short shots and segments. As a multi-minute unedited video on the net... lame (even if you get the tilt right...). 

Discuss.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Discussed enough today...

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/...be-suck/page__view__getnewpost__fromsearch__1


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Discussed enough today...
> 
> http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/...be-suck/page__view__getnewpost__fromsearch__1


But I don't have permission to view that forum and I ain't joining....


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree thay 90% of these vids do suck.  Shaky views of terrain three feet in front of your turning skis gets boring really fast.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2011)

I do get bored with it.  However, powbmps did one from Sunapee a few weeks ago that I did quite enjoy.

I'd love POV footage of my own just to reminisce what I skied that particular day.

I think why POV is so popular with amateur filmers is the ease of use.  It's a pain in the ass to video someone else skiing and there's always lots of editing involved.  A 3 minute 'song' segment on a professional ski movie probably contains a full days worth of footage condensed down to those 3 minutes. Very few amateur vidographers will put the time in to do that, though I know it's happened quite a bit on these forums and I give those folks a lot of credit for putting in the editing time.


----------



## makimono (Jan 25, 2011)

Follow cams are generally much better than the solo helmet cam stuff. Unless the terrain is just sick...or it's a good soundtrack. 

Some of the stuff is really well done, one Guy Douchette opus makes up for 20 solo shakey cam streams.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I think why POV is so popular with amateur filmers is the ease of use.  It's a pain in the ass to video someone else skiing and there's always lots of editing involved.  A 3 minute 'song' segment on a professional ski movie probably contains a full days worth of footage condensed down to those 3 minutes. Very few amateur vidographers will put the time in to do that, though I know it's happened quite a bit on these forums and I give those folks a lot of credit for putting in the editing time.


Having done video before, I can attest that it is very difficult to shoot enough video of other folks to put together a quality video. I have resorted to panning pictures and landscape video to "fill space". Guy does a great job with the Magic videos. A skier flies by a video camera in only a few seconds. That is a lot of stopping, setting up shop, and shooting. Its one of the reasons I really don't do video any more. But when you do it right, it makes for a good, varied, and interesting video.

But I think the proliferation is more than just ease of use. I think it also involves marketing of a new product and general "buzz" and gear lust. Its the new cool thing that everyone seems to want.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

POV is only good if your shooting someone in front of you.

If there's nobody in the shot it's just wanking...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

I had asked a question in someone elses POV video thread about a feature that I think would be great for the GoPro.

If they had a wired (remote would be even better) LCD viewing screan and control panel you could put in your pocket to mix things up a bit, that would be really cool.  Then you could, leave the camera on your helmet, stop and use it to get footage of other skiers.  Make the controls large enough that you can operate it with your gloves on.   

That to me would be very cool.  The convenience of being able to leave the camera on your helmet.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I had asked a question in someone elses POV video thread about a feature that I think would be great for the GoPro.
> 
> If they had a wired (remote would be even better) LCD viewing screan and control panel you could put in your pocket to mix things up a bit, that would be really cool.  Then you could, leave the camera on your helmet, stop and use it to get footage of other skiers.  Make the controls large enough that you can operate it with your gloves on.
> 
> That to me would be very cool.  The convenience of being able to leave the camera on your helmet.



I bet you'll see a helmetcam built into a helmet soon..  They already have them in goggles..


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to do a lot more ATVing with a good group of guys. A few had helmet cams and took vids. This was a few years ago, so it wasn't the GoPro...it was bacially a bullet/lipstick cam attached to goggles, and a cable that went to a regular ol' video camera in a backpack. 

I always noticed if raw footage was uploaded, it could be pretty long. It was fun to watch if I was in front of the camera, but even after a few minutes of that, it wasn't fun. Editing can be key. I don't know if we all have short attention spans, or it's just the way we've been conditioned. It seems that some segments should be chunked up into 30 second clips. I guess it all depends on what you're shooting.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

it is an easy solution, don't watch them if you don't like them.

i've made a handful of very crappy POVs. most them i can only watch once. for me it was more fun making them than anything else.

i think the key to good POV is great skiing in awesome conditions.  I badly wanted to upgrade my POV camera to a GoPro but realized that no matter how good my camera is i just don't ski well enough in cool enough places to justify the $$.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is an easy solution, don't watch them if you don't like them.



Bingo!


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is an easy solution, don't watch them if you don't like them.



Or take peoples advice on how to make them better


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 26, 2011)

POV can be pretty sucky and can get old fast.  BUT there is nothing worse than....



riverc0il said:


> panning pictures and landscape video to "fill space".



If you're asking someone to watch your piece don't just 'fill space', either make it count or leave it out.  Panning pictures inserted into a video remind me of powerpoint presentations at meetings.

I've posted POV segments here. 100% of the time the point has been to convey conditions.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  TR narratives are often subjective.  Different folks have different descriptions and opinions.  So you either need to get to know that person's reporting style over time, or just see it for yourself.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is an easy solution, don't watch them if you don't like them.


I don't. Just because I don't watch POV videos doesn't mean I can not discuss them with others. I expected some defensive remarks from GoPro users in this thread.... :razz:

:beer:

And Cannonball is right. That's why I don't make videos any more. At least POV is action. Panning across one picture in a video is fine but when they are used as filler, they are no better if not worse. They are useful when used correctly. Otherwise, no one would know who Ken Burns is.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> POV can be pretty sucky and can get old fast.  BUT there is nothing worse than....



I personally can't stand gratuitous pictures of straight line/low angle powder tracks..

((((( yawn ))))


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

ok, i disagree.. POVs don't suck. Crappy POVs suck.

i've seen some really cool POV of people skiing 3 feet of pow or in trees or in parks that are incredible.

Just because you can BUY a pov camera doesn't mean you can create great video. But one guy's crappy POV might be his way of capturing a great experience while to others it was a waste of 3 minutes of their life for watching it.  

watching POV of someone ski 600 ft of vert groomers might not be your idea of fun but who are you to judge others?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> watching POV of someone ski 600 ft of vert groomers might not be your idea of fun but who are you to judge others?


I'm not judging others. I'm judging crappy POVs. 

No one is saying you can't enjoy them. No one is saying don't shot them. All I am saying is my opinion of them is that probably better than 95% of them are not entertaining and a photo trip report would have been more enjoyable.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no matter how good my camera is i just don't ski well enough in cool enough places to justify the $$.



That's my reason for not getting one. I think it might be pretty cool for mountain biking, guess I'll have to ride with Bvibert and be the star of his helmet cam videos!


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> watching POV of someone ski 600 ft of vert groomers might not be your idea of fun but who are you to judge others?



People put shti out there... it's going to get judged...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> . All I am saying is my opinion of them is that probably better than 95% of them are not entertaining and a photo trip report would have been more enjoyable



TO YOU!  why are you so bent on others doing things that make you happy. if they are having fun skiing/riding and making a video of their day that's all that matters. Its not like they are charging you to watch it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> TO YOU!  why are you so bent on others doing things that make you happy. if they are having fun skiing/riding and making a video of their day that's all that matters. Its not like they are charging you to watch it.



I think you guys are both saying the same thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That's my reason for not getting one. I think it might be pretty cool for mountain biking, guess I'll have to ride with Bvibert and be the star of his helmet cam videos!



Actually, some of the most boring POV movies that I've seen are of the MTB variety.  I think the key is short clips of something interesting and/or different mounting locations.

There's been a lot of POV movies I've seen of both skiing and MTB that I just couldn't sit through (I have a very short attention span).  However I can watch my POV footage over and over again, because I was there and I'm bad ass!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> However I can watch my POV footage over and over again, because I was there and I'm bad ass!



i've seen a camera on your helmet but i've never seen any evidence that it was turned on...


:smash:


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 26, 2011)

Let's flip this into a more positive discussion before it generates into unproductive, defensive back and forth.

RC has made a valid point and a constructive criticism (maybe could have been worded more constructively).  

So let's throw down a challenge instead.  Lot's of folks on here have POV cameras.  You been given a fair opinion that unedited, lengthy videos can be boring.  So let's all amp up our thinking about setting up shots, editing styles, keeping only the good stuff, good soundtracks, etc.  Who's gonna come out with the next killer vid?


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 26, 2011)

pov can be used as "spice" in videos, a couple shots here & there, but an entire video is just boring. i can tolerate it if you have a skier/rider in the shot in front or have it mounted facing backwards and shoot a skier/rider from behind but i need to see action - someone skiing. also you don't get a real sense of the steepness of a trail.

having said that, here's an interesting mount posted by skianddiehappy on kzone. video is too long for me, but there's several interesting parts that could spice up a video:




don't know if he posted it here, but here's andy zee's wacky idea for an interesting mount:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2011)

I have used my GoPro twice and I'm still getting the hang of it. Deadhead's suggestion of a wired remote would be awsome since I've missed out on some good footage due to button pushing errors and I can't tell what mode I'm in since the camera is on my head.

That said, I've found that the sheer volume of video footage that is recorded by POV cameras makes it that much harder to edit than short segment stationary video taken with a hand-held camera. For stationary video, the videographer typically sets up in a location they know is going to produce good footage. A long raw POV video may be 2-3 minutes with only 10-15 seconds of something worthwhile buried in it. Multiply that by 10 or 12 runs and that is a lot of video review to find quality footage. Then it takes a  lot of cutting/splicing to produce a video that people want to watch.

So far I have posted two POV videos. One was a raw unedtied top-to-bottom run on Burke's Willoughby trail that was just over 2 minutes long. It was put out there as more of a currrent conditions statement more than anything.

My second video was quite a bit longer. And I admittedly did not spend as much time editing as I could have. The main point of putting out that video was to share a video review of the day with the person I was skiing with. If that video had been someone elses from some other mtn, I would have been rather bored watching it.

I'm looking forward to a really good powder day where I'm taking face shots. That should look good in POV :razz: Maybe that will happen if one of these stupid storms come north for once.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've seen a camera on your helmet but i've never seen any evidence that it was turned on...
> 
> 
> :smash:



Hunter - 1/10

Boring to most I'm sure.  I probably should have cut about 3 minutes out of that.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> don't know if he posted it here, but here's andy zee's wacky idea for an interesting mount:



The pole mount definitely provides an interesting view, but it should only be used in short bursts. That AndyZee polling action almost made me motion sick uke:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> The pole mount definitely provides an interesting view, but it should only be used in short bursts. That AndyZee polling action almost made me motion sick uke:



Next POV will be for Kzone's Humpty. Want to put a helmet cam down my pants, with a view of my butt as I'm skiing. Just need to work out the lighting.  uke: uke:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

for $100 - $500 you can buy a POV camera and strap it on anything, including my dog.  it doesn't necessarily make for good video tho.  Yes, the first time someone does something "different" than everyone else it will be cool, until the next guy comes along and does it better.

lets face it, the internet phenomenon that is YouTube was founded on the proliferation of video recording devices in the hands of amateurs who are just out to have some fun.

GOOD videos are an art form and require talent to do well. a mediocre day of skiing doesn't magically get better when put in a video, unless you have that special talent. 

art it is subjective. I can't tell you what is good art but i know it when i see it.

have you seen my latest?  knee cam! uke:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Hunter - 1/10
> 
> Boring to most I'm sure.  I probably should have cut about 3 minutes out of that.



just needs  killer soundtrack!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Deadhead's suggestion of a wired remote would be awsome since I've missed out on some good footage due to button pushing errors and I can't tell what mode I'm in since the camera is on my head.




2 years ago just when POV started showing up but before it got really popular i came across a video shot at magic. I emailed the author and asked him about his camera. it was similar to the setup DHS described. 

Basically he had a pen sized camera attached to his goggle strap and a cable running to the "body" of the unit in jacket pocket.  i recall googling it to find out more and it was pretty much full feature on the main unit, including video display and playback.


----------



## skiadikt (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for $100 - $500 you can buy a POV camera and strap it on anything, including my dog.  it doesn't necessarily make for good video tho.  Yes, the first time someone does something "different" than everyone else it will be cool, until the next guy comes along and does it better.
> 
> lets face it, the internet phenomenon that is YouTube was founded on the proliferation of video recording devices in the hands of amateurs who are just out to have some fun.
> 
> ...



more dramamine ....


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

I've done enough ski videos to know that usually the only people interested in watching them are the ones in them. That's really the reason I used to do a lot of them.....sorta capture what usually is a great day with ski buds. If anyone else gets a kick out of them, that's cool too, I guess. It does take a lot of time to film and edit them though, and most of the places I go nowadays would be redundant...although everyone knows that the best ski vids are of seeded bumps at Sundown. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have used my GoPro twice and I'm still getting the hang of it. Deadhead's suggestion of a wired remote would be awsome since I've missed out on some good footage due to button pushing errors and I can't tell what mode I'm in since the camera is on my head.



Listen for the beeps, that's the only way of having a clue as to what is going on.



from_the_NEK said:


> That said, I've found that the sheer volume of video footage that is recorded by POV cameras makes it that much harder to edit than short segment stationary video taken with a hand-held camera. For stationary video, the videographer typically sets up in a location they know is going to produce good footage. A long raw POV video may be 2-3 minutes with only 10-15 seconds of something worthwhile buried in it. Multiply that by 10 or 12 runs and that is a lot of video review to find quality footage. Then it takes a  lot of cutting/splicing to produce a video that people want to watch.



This is exactly why I never put out a video the first time I used mine.  I just had too much to go though and not enough time to do it.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> have you seen my latest?  knee cam! uke:



Those are some SICK uke:uke:uke:uke: bumps.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 26, 2011)

sure vs. professionally produced video they are typically terribly boring and hard to watch

I usually watch a few seconds and turn it off.  But even a few seconds often gives a bunch of information.. 
what was the snow like?
what was the lighting like?
is this a good skier?
how's the terrain at whatever mountain?

Video editing is an art, even with good footage and motivation results are not guaranteed.  

Soundtracks pretty frequently stink.  Not everybody enjoys your favorite band.  I usually prefer natural sound unless the overall production is really well done.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 26, 2011)

I like POV if it is done well. I don't like it if it isn't done well. 

I like regular 3rd person videography if it is done well. I don't like it if it isn't done well.

It is really all about the people in the video and their skill. Terra Patrick or Maria Ozawa really make a video.

Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 2 years ago just when POV started showing up but before it got really popular i came across a video shot at magic. I emailed the author and asked him about his camera. it was similar to the setup DHS described.
> 
> Basically he had a pen sized camera attached to his goggle strap and a cable running to the "body" of the unit in jacket pocket.  i recall googling it to find out more and it was pretty much full feature on the main unit, including video display and playback.



You're probably talking about something like this:

http://www.vio-pov.com/

The last time I checked it was considerably more than a GoPro.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You're probably talking about something like this:
> 
> http://www.vio-pov.com/
> 
> The last time I checked it was considerably more than a GoPro.



that's it or something every close.. and i do recall it being an expensive item.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

I coulda sworn a few of my buddies paid around $100 for the bullet cam that plugged into your regular ol video cam. The camera needs RCA jacks on it though. So it was for older style video cameras.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

i have an Oregon Scientific like below. i would not recommend it to a friend.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I coulda sworn a few of my buddies paid around $100 for the bullet cam that plugged into your regular ol video cam. The camera needs RCA jacks on it though. So it was for older style video cameras.



Yeah, there's setups like that out there too.  What I linked to above doesn't require a video camera.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2011)

Sometimes a hemetcam is good for catching those magic moments:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Alright, someone has to say what the unspoken majority knows: POV Sucks. Your five minute long unedited GoPro video is BORING. POV is exciting for short shots and segments. As a multi-minute unedited video on the net... lame (even if you get the tilt right...).
> 
> Discuss.



15 paragraph diatribes filled with factinion suck.  

discuss.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 26, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a pain in the ass to video someone else skiing and there's always lots of editing involved.  A 3 minute 'song' segment on a professional ski movie probably contains a full days worth of footage condensed down to those 3 minutes. Very few amateur vidographers will put the time in to do that, though I know it's happened quite a bit on these forums and I give those folks a lot of credit for putting in the editing time.





Greg said:


> I've done enough ski videos to know that usually the only people interested in watching them are the ones in them. That's really the reason I used to do a lot of them.....sorta capture what usually is a great day with ski buds. If anyone else gets a kick out of them, that's cool too, I guess. It does take a lot of time to film and edit them though, and most of the places I go nowadays would be redundant...although everyone knows that the best ski vids are of seeded bumps at Sundown. :razz:



I agree its fun for ski buds to be able to see a fun day skiing together.  I usually try to capture something different, and frequently it's that all too little seen thing here on the East Coast called a powder day, or a particular event.

It doesn't even have to be very long.  Here's an example of a ski video that is short, no chance to get bored in 18 seconds:



And the latest, this time many of the skiing sequences are timed with music changes.  You do need to edit every clip used.  The music tempo and lyrics fits the video.  But the time spent makes for some wonderful moments to remember spent on the hill.



My rule is if it isn't a worthwhile image or clip, it doesn't go in the movie.  I'd rather put out 20 seconds of edited down interesting than 5 minutes of nonstop streaming footage.  Stormy used a good technique once of speeding up the replay speed on a long POV so a whole run was condensed and interesting.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 26, 2011)

Hell yes POV sucks!

Wait a minute......

damn!


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it is a lot better for DH mountain biking with you follow someone. Without following someone, there is nothing fun to look at.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

eatskisleep said:


> I think it is a lot better for DH mountain biking with you follow someone. Without following someone, there is nothing fun to look at.



Same with skiing and riding..

Gives a point of reference..


----------



## makimono (Jan 26, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Hell yes POV sucks!
> 
> Wait a minute......
> 
> damn!



I like yours...the dogs make the clips.   Especially the last one where the golden gets so excited she freaks out in the snow for 20 seconds then jumps up like "hey why aren't we skiiiiing yet?!?"


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2011)

If there is no Warrant soundtrack, it sucks.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a nice VIO POV and hardly use it. When ever I watch POV Video it makes me sea sick!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

Greg said:


> If there is no Warrant soundtrack, it sucks.



yeah, what's up with the techno powbmps


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 26, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Hell yes POV sucks!
> 
> Wait a minute......
> 
> damn!


Actually, you've made some of the better ones I have seen recently. But... you edit and you are creative with your presentation.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 26, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> The pole mount definitely provides an interesting view



This one is pretty good...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 26, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> This one is pretty good...



Excellent!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 26, 2011)

I just like to be able to relive the exciting times in my life.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

dude

Warrant?  come on now


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I just like to be able to relive the exciting times in my life.



sick!

i'm gonna buy one for POV porn with my wife.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> sick!
> 
> i'm gonna buy one for POV porn with my wife.



I'm doing a POV of my morning dump tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm doing a POV of my morning dump tomorrow.



the dumper scare?


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2011)

eatskisleep said:


> I think it is a lot better for DH mountain biking with you follow someone. Without following someone, there is nothing fun to look at.


So you like staring at guys' asses?



2knees said:


> sick!
> 
> i'm gonna buy one for POV porn with my wife.


 Does she know about this plan? 



bvibert said:


> I'm doing a POV of my morning dump tomorrow.


I'm throwing out your GoPro...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

severine said:


> Does she know about this plan?



Do you think she'll notice if i go to get busy with a helmet and camera strapped to my head?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 26, 2011)

Apperently some historic AZ trip reports are goin down tomorrow.  Perhaps I'll cancel a few meetings


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> Do you think she'll notice if i go to get busy with a helmet and camera strapped to my head?



That depends on how drunk you get her first.  I assume that's a requirement before she'll even consider it with you anyway, so you might be all set.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried to make the pr0n joke awhile ago...hmmm...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 27, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> I tried to make the pr0n joke awhile ago...hmmm...



sorry, i didnt read every post in this thread.  I rarely do that in any thread.  didnt mean to plagiarize.  :roll:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> sorry, i didnt read every post in this thread.  I rarely do that in any thread.  didnt mean to plagiarize.  :roll:



Not your fault...I thought at least someone would know Terra Patrick or Maria Ozawa.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Not your fault...I thought at least someone would know Terra Patrick or Maria Ozawa.



Terra Patrick?????? Nope never heard of her no sir not me

I met her a few years ago at a restaurant on LI. The best part is that thee girl I was with was the one who recognized her:beer:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> sorry, i didnt read every post in this thread.  I rarely do that in any thread.  didnt mean to plagiarize.  :roll:



You didn't plagarize... he was talking about pros and you're talking amateur videos lol


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I just like to be able to relive the exciting times in my life.



Not bad, needs a "Cherry Pie" soundtrack.






:lol:


----------



## powbmps (Jan 27, 2011)

2knees said:


> sick!
> 
> i'm gonna buy one for POV porn with my wife.



The thought may have been entertained, but after seeing how short and skinny it makes your skis look.....


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> Not bad, needs a "Cherry Pie" soundtrack.



Funny you should mention that.  The sound track for my latest vid was already picked ou before you posted that.



BTW - I realize this is probably extremely boring for 99% of the people on the forum and I don't really care.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Funny you should mention that.  The sound track for my latest vid was already picked ou before you posted that.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I realize this is probably extremely boring for 99% of the people on the forum and I don't really care.



It was 100% not boring for me. Some (almost) untracked, powder bumps, cheezy airs by 30 and 40 year olds and some fine CT tree skiing.... Thanks Brian.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> It was 100% not boring for me. Some (almost) untracked, powder bumps, cheezy airs by 30 and 40 year olds and some fine CT tree skiing.... Thanks Brian.



With the extension on those spreads I would guess 20 year olds :smile:.


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2011)

powbmps said:


> With the extension on those spreads I would guess 20 year olds :smile:.



I think there might have been a few solid 2 o'clock twisters in there too. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

Greg said:


> It was 100% not boring for me. Some (almost) untracked, powder bumps, cheezy airs by 30 and 40 year olds and some fine CT tree skiing.... Thanks Brian.



I knew the guys who were there would enjoy it (at least I hoped so).  

I laughed out loud when I read your post above about "Cherry Pie", since I had already downloaded that song and had it in place as the soundtrack.  I first put it in as a goof, but I think it actually worked out pretty well.  My wife is officially sick of hearing Warrant and Ratt for a while now though... :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Jan 31, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My wife is officially sick of hearing Warrant and Ratt for a while now though... :lol:



Time to break out the Winger, Poison, and Twisted Sister then. 

-w


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Time to break out the Winger, Poison, and Twisted Sister then.
> 
> -w



Good ideas for my next production... :beer:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks like the Ski Patrol Guys at Burke tried out a homemade mount yesterday. I like it other than it would be awful for starting and stopping recording.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Looks like the Ski Patrol Guys at Burke tried out a homemade mount yesterday. I like it other than it would be awful for starting and stopping recording.



Interesting angle.  Seems like it'd be a bit unwieldy in the trees though...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 4, 2011)

I also fall into the boat of hating POV.  What I truly hate about it is that there is absolutely nothing artistic about it.  When setting up a shot/video you analyse the terrain, what you want in scene, how to crop, etc.  With a POV you just ski so there ends up being nothing artistic/creative about what comes out.

Here is a video that is shot right, and IMO is more enjoyable to watch than any POV I have ever seen:

http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/goat-mtn-video-19-more-perfection/


----------



## bvibert (Feb 4, 2011)

awf170 said:


> I also fall into the boat of hating POV.  What I truly hate about it is that there is absolutely nothing artistic about it.  When setting up a shot/video you analyse the terrain, what you want in scene, how to crop, etc.  With a POV you just ski so there ends up being nothing artistic/creative about what comes out.
> 
> Here is a video that is shot right, and IMO is more enjoyable to watch than any POV I have ever seen:
> 
> http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/goat-mtn-video-19-more-perfection/



Big difference between a full production like that and the videos that most people shoot.  Personally I'm usually too busy trying to get in as much skiing as possible to remember to pull the camera out.  With the POV at least I have something at the end of the day.  Lazy and unimaginative?  Yes.  But it's better than nothing, IMHO.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 4, 2011)

I guess a lot of this come down to what you define as "POV".  The discussion here interchanges "GoPro cameras" with "point of view".  All cameras shoot from a point of view.  It's what you choose to do with that view.  I'm certainly not at the artistic level of FIS films but I shot this whole thing with a GoPro and feel like it took at a certain level of planning, thinking, and creativity to put it together.  It certainly took a long time to shoot (probably 30hrs filming for these 3 minutes).  And a long time to edit (about 8hrs).  And it's all from my POV.... 

(apologies for the cross post)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2011)

Just to keep this thread alive for the POV lover out there...


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just to keep this thread alive for the POV lover out there...



Sick
*POV!*


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2011)

awf170 said:


> I also fall into the boat of hating POV.  What I truly hate about it is that there is absolutely nothing artistic about it.  When setting up a shot/video you analyse the terrain, what you want in scene, how to crop, etc.  With a POV you just ski so there ends up being nothing artistic/creative about what comes out.
> 
> Here is a video that is shot right, and IMO is more enjoyable to watch than any POV I have ever seen:
> 
> http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/goat-mtn-video-19-more-perfection/





> *Bvibert:* Big difference between a full production like that and the videos that most people shoot. Personally I'm usually too busy trying to get in as much skiing as possible to remember to pull the camera out. With the POV at least I have something at the end of the day. Lazy and unimaginative? Yes. But it's better than nothing, IMHO.



+1 for Bvibert's comment. Back when I was young, single, no kids, not a home owner, and had lots of free time I could devote 4-5 hours to producing a decent movie. Granted that was before POVs were popular.

However, these days I have many other time commitments that are a higher priority than video production. POV is an easy/quick way to show conditions. I don't know what the lives of the F.I.Skiers are like outside of skiing but they obviously have time to dedicate to quality production.


----------



## luvinjaycloud (Feb 8, 2011)

*Pov*

This is the way to shoot and edit POV! What you think now?



http://www.youtube.com/user/jedalba#p/u/4/akhUHK1To7g


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2011)

luvinjaycloud said:


> This is the way to shoot and edit POV! What you think now?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 4, 2011)

ok, who will be the first to post one of these?



> Introducing the GoPro 3D HERO System



http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/3d-hero-system


----------



## wa-loaf (May 27, 2011)

Check this out: 
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/world/battalion.html#/NYT/Features/36


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/world/battalion.html#/NYT/Features/36



Pretty cool.  The angle is a little off though...


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2011)

Some does suck but man I love this official gopro video. the editing is sweet. The soundtrack is sweet. The whole thing just makes me drool to go skiing. 



EDIT: Post 1000!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's a different take on POV


----------



## dmc (Jun 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Here's a different take on POV



Cool!!!!


----------



## Nick (Jun 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just to keep this thread alive for the POV lover out there...



Good tune! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> Good tune! 8)



Thanks.  That was fun to re-watch with the hot weather outside!  Plus it reminded me that I need to get another set of those gloves.  Love those things!  Too bad I left one of them on the top of my car in the middle of last season... :roll:


----------



## benwhiteskis (Jun 12, 2011)

the best gopro footage I've found

http://vimeo.com/21321850

It's Andrew Whiteford's Jackson Hole edit. It's incredible


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's some POV stoke for all you haters


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

That seagull thing had to be a PR stunt. Still, pretty funny


----------



## Abubob (Jun 28, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Alright, someone has to say what the unspoken majority knows: POV Sucks. Your five minute long unedited GoPro video is BORING. POV is exciting for short shots and segments. As a multi-minute unedited video on the net... lame (even if you get the tilt right...).
> 
> Discuss.



Guilty as charged. :dunce:

I think its funny though that there are so many POV videos in this thread as if to say, "You don't like POV? You haven't seen mine!" :blink:

Still I agree. I had some raw versions on Youtube as well as edits. That being said - I ain't no Warren Miller - so you get what you get. It boils down to this (imho) - if you don't like amateur video watch Meatheads.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 28, 2011)

Police POV

http://www.trutv.com/shows/police-pov/index.html


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Secret: don't make it ALL point of view


----------



## C-Rex (Dec 6, 2011)

I really like POV if it's paired with a 3rd person view of the same run.  Whenever I watch big mountain heli sections I try to get a perspective for how steep or huge something is.  It's nice to see what it looks like from a spectator's view AND POV of the Skier/rider.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 6, 2011)

I like POV when it comes to porn


----------



## Rikka (Dec 6, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> I like POV when it comes to porn



+1


----------



## Nick (Dec 6, 2011)

Gopro seems overkill for that though, doesn't it?


----------



## Rikka (Dec 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Gopro seems overkill for that though, doesn't it?



Indeed.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2012)

i wish i had a gopro to capture the awesomeness that is CT POW today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i wish i had a gopro to capture the awesomeness that is CT POW today.



I might have to go borrow the one powhunter won if I hit up the pow at Mount Southington for everyone to enjoy. Unedited of course.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2012)

i don't have a gopro yet so i'm rigging this up for the weekend.


----------



## Nick (Feb 23, 2012)

looks like the thing you get your eyes measured with


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 3, 2012)

this one could've ended badly...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## benwhiteskis (Apr 13, 2012)

POV makes things like this way easy to film

http://vimeo.com/40233388


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 13, 2012)

carbonXshell said:


> this one could've ended badly...



Dude flew the air for a long time.  Why did he straight line to that jump?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 13, 2012)

Ummmmmmm :blink:


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> looks like the thing you get your eyes measured with



I dated an optometrist once, things were going fine till we got into the bedroom, she kept saying, " Better like this, or like that? This way, that way? Better now?";-)


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 21, 2012)

$89 on woot today  http://sport.woot.com/


----------



## MadMadWorld (Aug 22, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I dated an optometrist once, things were going fine till we got into the bedroom, she kept saying, " Better like this, or like that? This way, that way? Better now?";-)



haha an optometrist joke....you don't get those very often!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2016)

so, you spend the day shredding the mountain. load up your gopro footage so you can edit it and come across this:



holy shit!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 11, 2016)

Look out for the cgi bear!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> Look out for the cgi bear!



perhaps it is, i didn't see this until you mentioned it

http://mashable.com/2016/04/11/fake-bear-chasing-snowboarder/


----------



## Harvey (Apr 11, 2016)

I was rooting for the bear. If he got her, one less POV on the webz.


----------

